# Now it's our turn..wish us luck!!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Boy, the time is here already. I drop off Pixie Wednesday morning at 7 am for her spay. I think I have everything down-no rimadyl, shave as little as possible, tomorrow she gets a bath, onesie bought (but it's a NB and a bit large on her, I may have to get a preemie size). I'm holding off on the inflatable collar. If she bothers hers stitches I'll run to Petco and get one.
Man, I'm awfully anxious. I probably won't have time to check the forum tomorrow, so please wish us luck!! Thanks guys. 
Did I mention I'm nervous?

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck. I'm sure everyone here is nervous when their baby goes under the knife. My thoughts are with you both for an easy time and a quick recovery.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Beth and Pixie. I'm sure she will be just fine. Keep busy so you can keep your mind on other things.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was nervous too, make sure you have lots to do so the day goes quickly. All the best to you both!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh sending out positive healing vibes to both you and pixie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow! Wishing Pixie and easy and quick recovery!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

All will go well, thinking you of and Pixie Puff.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sure everything will be fine with miss Pixie!!! But I will be thinking about you anyway!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Pixie will be great. I think the whining about no food or water was the hardest part! Linus just had 12 baby teeth pulled today. This morning was tough hearing him cry for breakfast and not getting any. 

He is completely exhausted and has napped all evening. Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow.

Keep us posted--Linus wishes her luck!
Karen


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Pixie! Wish her a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Absolutely Beth! Best wishes to you and Pixie. What time will you be going back to pick her up? (Or, at the very least, what time will you hear about her recovery?)


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Best of luck to Pixie!!!! Let us know when she is home...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Pixie will be great. I think the whining about no food or water was the hardest part! Linus just had 12 baby teeth pulled today. This morning was tough hearing him cry for breakfast and not getting any.
> 
> He is completely exhausted and has napped all evening. Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Feel better little guy. Pixie is still sporting the shark look too, so I'm thinking the remaining baby teeth will go while she's under.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Absolutely Beth! Best wishes to you and Pixie. What time will you be going back to pick her up? (Or, at the very least, what time will you hear about her recovery?)


You know, I'm not sure, but I do know that they don't keep them overnight. I'm assuming she'll be monitored for a few hours afterward.
Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope your experience is as easy as mine was...I swear I never could tell Cricket even had surgery.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Beth and Pixie. 
I hope the surgery is uneventful and the recovery is speedy.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Best wishes to Pixie for an easy surgery and quick recovery. 
And hugs to her mom, try to stay busy and don't let yourself worry too much, she'll do great! :hug:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Pixie!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope Pixie has an easy surgery and a quick recovery! Daisy was FINE after we took her off the Rimadyl and was impossible to keep quiet! I bought a pack of 5 onesies so there was a clean one available. There was a small amount of "oozing" the first night and none after that. After she was off the Rimadyl for one day you'd never know she had surgery. She is at 12 days now and REALLY NEEDS A BATH. Pixie will do great!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wishing Pixie a fast recovery, hope she is doing ok. The onesie didn't work for us when Casper got neutered, it seemed to cause irritation on the incision and he was upset when we had to unbutton it to potty every time, the inflatable collar was a lifesaver for us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Pixie!


----------

